# July trip



## khorkhorjin (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am studying in Melbourne, end of June - beginning of July will be the holiday period, I am planning for a 13 days (maximum!) trip to go around Northern Territory, Perth and possibly Adelaide (if there's any attraction there).

My question is:
1. should I hire a 2WD motor home with toilet and shower / 4WD motor home / just a normal car?

2. Will Northern Territory and Perth as cold as Melbourne during winter? Is it ok to camp outside during winter at these places??

3. Also, I am not sure where to visit, can you please advise this? Uluru is the only place I know..

Australia is very different from my home country and I have never done any road trip before. I wish to discover the hidden beauty of it as much as 
possible.

I appreciate your reply! Thanks!!


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

I can't see Sydney and Brisbane on the trip?!? Is that part of a conspiracy?


----------



## khorkhorjin (Apr 20, 2012)

Boboa said:


> I can't see Sydney and Brisbane on the trip?!? Is that part of a conspiracy?


Not planning Sydney as I have been there before.
I am concern we will not have enough time to visit Brisbane..?


----------



## garden sheds (Dec 31, 2010)

khorkhorjin said:


> Hi everyone, I am studying in Melbourne, end of June - beginning of July will be the holiday period, I am planning for a 13 days (maximum!) trip to go around Northern Territory, Perth and possibly Adelaide (if there's any attraction there).
> 
> My question is:
> 1. should I hire a 2WD motor home with toilet and shower / 4WD motor home / just a normal car?
> ...


Hello khorkhorjin,

I personally prefer a 2wd motor home with toilet and shower. It is better in mileage as this is slightly less in height and lower in weight.

Without a doubt, the excellent time to visit the Northern territory particularly, Darwin is during the winter months.

Yeah, Uluru is the main tourist attraction due to its red earth colours found there.

I suggest, you try the 11 days travel tour that starts and ends in Darwin 
This tour focuses on Northern territory:
Darwin - Desert flora and fauna - Litchfield National Park - Kakadu National Park - Yellow Waters Lagoon - Katherine Gorge - Bungle Bungle - Windjana Gorge National Park.


----------

